# Deco TVCable NTSC. Propongo armar uno.



## pedro_pe (May 10, 2006)

Hola a todos!!

Quisiera plantear un tema de desarrollo en el ámbito de la decodificación de CATV. La inquietud nace de que en la red existen mucha información acerca de la decodificación pero la mayoría está orientada al sistema PAL. Yo me encuentro en un país donde se utiliza la norma NTSC, por lo que los decos son impracticables. Fundamento las razones en el siguiente artículo:

En internet existen varios decodificadores publicados, como el mixinew y todos sus parientes (http://www.maxinew.cjb.net/), los de Pablin, que he visto en otro foro por ahí, y que apuesto todo lo que tengo a que no funciona, y el proyecto de digitalman (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/proyecto/decoder/digiman.zip), que es muy educativo respecto al tema. 

El gran problema de todos estos decodificadores es que están diseñados para el sistema PAL, y en Chile se utiliza el NTSC-M (http://www.kolumbus.fi/pami1/video/pal_ntsc.html) 
Ver tambien la norma chilena: (http://www.subtel.cl/docsubtel/visualizadorPDF.jsp?id_dofic=3092) . 

Esta diferencia es fundamental, dado que los tiempos de sincronismo son vitales al decodificar la señal, por ende no podrán hechar a andar el deco nunca. Hace algun tiempo trabajo en un circuito decodificardor, y he tenido algunos resultados interesantes, pero aún es inestable. es por esto, que a modo de entender y aprender como es la codificación análoga en Chile es que los incentivo a que hagamos un tema de desarrollo de un deco ideal para Chile y modificable por nosotros mismos. Si hay interés, puedo publicar lo que ha sido mi trabajo y juntos lleguemos a un resultado satisfactorio. 

Este tema esta pensado en incentivar el desarrollo local, dado que son muy pocos los profesionales que se interesan en crear. Desarrollar este deco es un primer paso para desarrollar circuitos mas complejos y eventualmente, productos de otras áreas a futuro. La idea es perder el miedo a desarrollar y utilzar nuestros conocimientos. Dejo planteada la inquietud. He publicado algunos Links donde aparece información sobre el sistema NTSC y PAL, y sus diferencias. 

Nota Tecnica: 

La diferencia fundamental entre los dos sistemas (teiendo en cuenta que el fin es decodificar) es la temporizacion de sincronismos: En pal, el sincronismo de horizontal es de 64 uS. En NTSC es de 63.5555 uS. Esto es extremadamente relevante a la hora de elegir un cristal para trabajar con una PIC. Además, mi proveedor de TV Cable utiliza varias codificaciones en conjunto: Inversión aleatoria de video, split-Sync para horizontal, atenuación aleatoria de sincronismos, modulacion de audio...(está pesada la pista...jajaja), aunque despues se darán cuenta al leer el proyecto DIGITALMAN que no tiene nada de aleatorio. Espero sus comentarios y respuestas...Saludos y espero que este tema prenda....

FUNDAMENTAL: Esta mas que claro que la legislacion no nos permite crear un deco con fines comerciales, pues esas señales son de propiedad del operador. Este post debe ser integramente educativo y exploratorio. Desde ya me desmarco de quienes quieran un fin comercial de esto.

Revisen esta página, ahí se trabaja con un deco para PAL, pero con sintonizador aparte, como estoy tratando de trabajarlo yo.

http://macbase.cg.nu/misc.htm

Ahora, los países latinos (habla castellana) que se encuentran dentro de la norma NTSC son los siguientes:

Bolivia
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Cuba
Ecuador
República Dominicana
Guatemala
Honduras
México
Nicaragua
Panamá
Perú
Puerto Rico
Venezuela

Si sie interesan en el tema, yo puedo postear lo que llevo avanzado del proyecto hasta el momento, y entre todos sacar un deco de norma NTSC y aprendamos las diferencias entre normas y detalles propios del diseño electrónico.

También exhorto a los moderadores a que vean si este tema linda en materias prohibidas, dado que mi fin es solo investigativo, y si esto genera algún problema, no hay inconveniente en que se cierre el post. Pero desde ya aviso que es solo con fines investigativos.

Espero tener acogida en este primer post, y si hay ganas y se puede, entonces A TRABAJAR!!

Un saludo!!

Pedro.


----------



## MaMu (May 10, 2006)

Yo ya he diseñado un mod de la placa CD que aqui en argentina funciona para todos los cables y sistemas PAL/NTSC, simplemente debe montarse en cualquier conversor comun y generico con salida de A/V.

Saludos.


----------



## pedro_pe (May 10, 2006)

Gracias MaMu por tu respuesta, pero estuve revisando tu proyecto y me asaltan unas dudas:

1.- Como discrimina entre PAL y NTSC?

2.- El periodo de horizontal en PAL es de 64 uS, y en NTSC es de 63.55555 uS. La cantidad de líneas son diferentes (aunque esto último es un detalle menor, modificable por soft). Como trabaja tu deco con la diferencia de temporización entre NTSC y PAL?

3.- Qué referencia usas para insertar las líneas de sincronismo horizontal?

Te explico un poco de mi proyecto, para que estés en antecedentes:

En estos momentos estoy trabajando con un Xtal de 12 MHz sobre una pic 16f877a (la cual cambiaré posteriormente a una mas económica). Utilizo como referencia para insertar los pulsos la equalización vertical del primer campo. Mediante un multiplexor análogo (cd4051 y 40453) pego los pulsos y la señal de video, previa amplificación. Para este desarrollo ha sido tortuoso lograr el ciclo de instrucción adecuado mediante cristal, dado que para PAL es super fácil (64 uS se pueden lograr hasta con un cristal de 4 MHz), pero en NTSC, los 63,5555 me joden todo. Estoy trabajando en un VXO que me permita tener un manejo de la frecuencia a la que trabaja la PIC, para poder ajustar el valor de tiempo de instrucción. Pinso colocar también un sintonizador propio del dispositivo, pero ese tema aún no lo he trabajado. Estroy sobre una salida de video de un VHS. La codificación de sonido también la estoy tratando, dado que allá hacen codificación mediante moduclación (tengo entendido). Acá en Chile parece que es similar, pero la frecuencia de modulación es de 4.2 MHz (estoy investigando).

Acá la codificación es bien cabrona, por lo que hace dificil tomar el pulso de horizontal como referencia, como lo hace digitalman en su proyecto. (Detecta solo algunos pulsos la solución por operacionales).

Te planteo estas dudas, ya que son necesarias para cruzar tu proyecto y el mío que pretendo publicar para que se trabaje en conjunto en la comunidad.

Espero tus respuestas...

Saludos!!


----------



## MaMu (May 14, 2006)

1 - La salida es en VIDEO COMPUESTO, independientemente de la NORMA
2 - Automatizado por Software, se trabaja sobre la señal de video compuesta
3 - La referencia es un canal NO CODIFICADO

El deco se intercala entre Video OUT (deco) Video IN (TV), se puede insertar en cualquier conversor generico con salida A/V, en VCRs y hasta en TVs.

NOTA : las referencias que he posteado anteriormente son con fines didacticos y fueron las realizadas en las pruebas. No es el prototipo final y existen unas cuantas modificaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## pedro_pe (May 15, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> 1 - La salida es en VIDEO COMPUESTO, independientemente de la NORMA
> 2 - Automatizado por Software, se trabaja sobre la señal de video compuesta
> 3 - La referencia es un canal NO CODIFICADO
> 
> ...



MaMu:  Lo probaste con NTSC?... la verdad no me queda muy claro que pueda ser independiente de la norma, salvo que al utilizar un canal no codificado, guarde en memoria la temporización de él y despues lo aplique al canal codificado... y aún así tendrías que tener ua referencia para comenzar a insertar los pulsos... (por cada pulso de H, equalización de campo 1 o 2, alguna línea, etc, etc...)


----------



## mau77 (May 26, 2006)

mamu me podrias pasar los diagramas, y si puede ser tambien un diagrama para conectarlo dentro del conversor o video.
Gracias


----------



## tasman33 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hola, un grupo de curiosos electrónicos de Perú quisieramos unirnos al grupo. Aquí también andamos con NTSC y con todos los ssistemas de codificación. Nuestro interés es académico: "Si la puerta está alli, pues entonces se debe poder abrir, por lo tanto, vamos a abrirla".

Aquí vamos a jugar con el deco de Digitalman, trabajando un poco en prueba y error, con un oscilador entre los 18 y 20 Mhz. Cuanto más rápido, mayor precisión en los tiempos.

Quizás una opción  sería intentar con AVR atmel, que usa un ciclo por instrucción en vez de cuatro, lo que nos dá aún mayor capacidad para jugar con los tiempos.

Basicamente solo cambian los tiempos y la cantidad de líneas. Las formas de onda son iguales. La referencia de fase del croma burst también cambia, pero nos es irrelevante.

Mamu, Me podrías dar más información sobre tu diseño? (en realidad no tengo NINGUNA)

Hace muchos años (198x) aquí había un canal codificado en UHF (no se pensaba en cable), y lo decodifiqué usando un conmutador parecido al de Digiman, pero todo era lógica discreta, analógico y digital (No habían PICs, y los 875X eran muy pesados de manejar con sus periféricos)... un parto para hacerlo y muy inestaable, pero funcionó.

Bueno, espero que podamos al menos cambiar ideas. Saludos a todos.


----------



## javier10 (Jul 12, 2006)

te pregunto,argentina no es parte de habla hispana?, revisa la siguiente pagina,www,webelectronica.com.ar y ahi te podes asociar gratis y podras ver circuitos gratis , en Argentina funciona muy vien , tambien tiene un libro explicativo muy bueno y un cd con mucha mas información incluyendo el programa del pic + las ordenes pero ojo tiene una orden incorrecta de manera intencional , pero si lees todo las explicaciones lo vas a poder solucionar porque es muy simple, se lo hisieron a proposito para evitar la pirateria y no ser complices de dicha falta,  espero te sirva mis datos


----------



## tasman33 (Jul 12, 2006)

El problema es que Chile, Peru, ecuador y Mexico son norma NTSC, 525 líneas, 30 cuadros por segundo, fase de señal croma referenciada al croma burst, en argentina, Uruguay, Bracil y otros son PAL, 625 linead, 25 cuadros por segundo, Fase croma referenciado al último cambio de fase, y cada burst es dwesfasado 180 grados respecto al anterior.

Estos detalles hacen que sea necesario modificar tanto el hardware como es software, siendo criticos los periodos del clck del procesador.

Al final debes evaluar si te conviene más adaptar o diseñar.


----------



## pedro_pe (Ago 27, 2006)

Chicos y chicas del foro:

Lamento mucho la demora en reponder, pero primero mis razones:

1.- Un tema familiar muy dificil, de esos que no tienen solución...
2.- En mi país acaban de aplicar televisión digital.

Dadas las razones del retraso, les comento lo siguiente:

Debido a que la televisión digital trabaja de una forma diferente a la análoga, nada se puede hacer con la decodificación de forma análoga, como hasta el momento la he trabajado. Esto me lleva a pensar que para no perder todo mi trabajo, lo publicaré a medida que vaya teniendo el tiempo, con la finalidad de que lo retome otra persona que viva en un país o una región que aún utilize codificación análoga. De momento, les comento que mi trabajo se basa en el hecho por digitalman, en cuanto a su circuitería. Utilizo una PIC 16F877 como generador de sincronismos verticales e insercción de señales de video y una esclava PIC12F629 para el sincronismo vertical, y tengo varias versiones de firmware de prueba. Publico una acá, que si bien no es académicamente elegante, sirve para iniciar el proceso de decodificación con mayor facilidad. En lo sucesivo les publicaré el circuíto, pero se basa en la detección de los primeros pulsos de horizontal del campo 1, mediante un sistema de amplificación clase A por transistor y una detección de flanco por un operacional. Trabajo sobre esta entrada (al igual que digitalman), y controlo con la 877 un multiplexor, lo que me dá la salida. El problema que había tenido (y tengo, pero ya no necesito solucionar) es la frecuencia del cristal de la pic, pues a 12 MHz, tengo un leve corrimiento de la imagen en la televisión. Publicaré y explicaré en la medida de mi tiempo....

Un abrazo, y saludos.... y gracias por la paciencia....


En al archivo adjunto ambos ASM, aparece el código fuente del que les hablo, la entrada del sincronismo horizontal de partida está por PB0...


----------



## Lexinr0n (Oct 2, 2006)

pedro_pe he estado estudiando el proyecto de digitalman y claro que el problema es el los 63.5555 us con los 12 megas  que te da con un retardo de 191 instrcciones = 63.666666666666666666666666666667.....
con 18 megas te da alg mas cercano con 286 instrcciones = 63.555555555555555555555555555556.
pero se que es mucho mas dificil conseguir ese cristal... he estado leyendo un poco que en los pics puede configurar un registro llamado TIMER0 y se podria manipular un poco mas la frecuencia por instruccion....no he entendido mucho la verdad pero aca esta el link:

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/Conceptos.htm


----------



## GARYARIES (Oct 6, 2006)

hola a todos:

 

Soy de Ecuador, aca tenemos el sistema NTSC yo tengo hecho la tarjeta con el PIC y todo lo demás, me demore buscando el acrivo HEX correcto, pero lo conseguì asi que funcionó , me cogía 7 canales de los 35 que eran ( lo digo asi porque la hice hace 3 años) y les cuento que gaste casi 300 dólares americanos por el chiste y me salio de un tamaño enorme (la tenia fuera de mi VHS con fuente aparte y demás.
   Mas tarde (osea ahora) la compro desde EEUU ( son a 25 dólares y funcionan perfectas) y ya no tengo más dolores de cabeza. Claro que todo esto lo digo en el ámbito meramente educativo puesto que es ilegal en muchos paises emplear ese sistema.
  Pero en fin esta tarjeta me funciona a la perfección y hasa ahora puedo ver todos los canales incluso los PPV.  Pero para aquellos que quieren seguir con la investigación les aconsejo que monten el circuito que publico la revista SABER ELECTRONICA en la edicion Mexicana( hace 2 años creo) donde da pasao a paso todo el procedimenito de hacer la tarjeta y el programa del Pic para NTSC.
  ATTE
GARY desde ECUADOR


----------



## Lexinr0n (Oct 8, 2006)

garyyaries tu no tendrias esa revista para revisar el circuito. bueno aca estamos tratando de solucionar el probkema que tiene pedro pe, el es el que lleba bastante abance y seria interesante ver una alternativa al metodo que tiene pedro. Por otra parte mamu planteo la isea de tomar el pulso de sincronismo de un canal no codificado que es muy buena idea por que asi seria practicamente perfecto la frecuencia con que dariamos el nuevo pulso.

Lo que si no entiendo es que tu compraste el circuito ya hecho?????
 podrias ayudar poniendo información del circuito que tienes y todo eso


----------



## Lexinr0n (Oct 11, 2006)

oye tazzman tu ya has hecho pruebas con algun circuito.. a mi me cortaron el cable pero ya que lo conecte de nuevo voy a probar circuito el digitalman pero modificando el prograba obiamente....Pero lo cierto es que creo que lo mejor que se podra lograr seran los resultados que tuvo pedro_pe. ya uqe el valor de los cristales no nos acompaña y siempre ira perdiendo sincronismo. Quisa la clave este en incarle el diente a la idea que planteaba mamu, la de tomar como referencia un canal no codificado... acerca de eso tengo dudas por que no se si el desfase entre un canal y otro tienen una diferencia que siempre va a ser  igual. me refiero a que si  se cambia por retransmison o algo asi. pero me parece que la cosa va en plantearse un programa que primero busque la diferencia de los sincronismos de uno y otro y luego tomar como referencia el pulso de sincronismo del canal no codificado para empesar a conar el retardo de ese momento y crear el cuadro del canal codificado, de esta manera so se producira un desajuste de la linea por que iria sincronisandose contantemente con la referencia que seria el pulso de sincronismo del canal codificado y bajo este efecto solo necesitariomos poner el cristal mas grande que es el de 20 megas para poder hacerlo mas precisa la diferencia de tiempo del ciclo.      como dato sin querer encontre un integrado de la texas que detecta el pulso de sincronismo.


----------



## Lexinr0n (Oct 11, 2006)

a casi se me olvida tu tiene osciloscopio de 2 canales para ver que onda con las señales del canal codificado con el no codificado, si las tienes ponelas aca en el foro para ver como va


----------



## tasman33 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lexinr0n dijo:
			
		

> Quisa la clave este en incarle el diente a la idea que planteaba mamu, la de tomar como referencia un canal no codificado... acerca de eso tengo dudas por que no se si el desfase entre un canal y otro tienen una diferencia que siempre va a ser  igual. .



Es muy difíciltener dos canales sincronizados completamente, a mneos que tengan u7n TBC (Time Base Corrector) común a todos los canales. Por lo general cada canal tiene leves diferencias con los demas. 

Sobre los cristales, quizás deberiamos plantearnos trabajar con chips AVR, que son más eficientes y económicos en ciclos de clock. También se puede sopesar usar interrupciones al inicio de cada cuadro, con lo que se podría resincronizar el proceso cada 262 ó 263 líneas, según el cuadro mostrado (o visualizado) en se momento.

Sobre el PC scope, solo llega a 20 Khz, por lo que no sirve pasa ver señales de video compuesto.


----------



## GARYARIES (Oct 16, 2006)

Saludos desde Ecuador:
   Como les indique en mi país funciona la tarjeta que traigo desde EEUU (me cuesta 25 dolares americanos) pero si no busque en l proyecto de saber electrónica.
   Son ya años que llevo en esta investigaciòn por lo que traté con muchas cosas, inclusive compre una tarjeta en Chile a TECNOMASTER, pero les comento que resultó una estafa ya que no funcionó nunca el sistema y de las hojas guias de datos solo mencinaba al chip de punto rojo ( luego supe que se trataba de un pic al cula habian pintado de rojo para que no se leyera el número) por lo que les comento que no lo compren ya que no funciona ni tampoco responden cunado se les indica que ese aparato no funciona.
  si quieren el archivo hex para le de digitalman que si funciona este es el archivo ASM:

; Generated by WinDis84, (c) Nigel Goodwin 1998.

            LIST      P=16F84, F=INHX8M
            include "P16FXX.inc"
            ORG     0x0000

            MOVLW   0xF8
            TRIS    PORTB
            MOVLW   0x0C
            TRIS    PORTA
            CLRF    0x0F
            CLRF    0x0C
            CLRF    0x10
            CLRF    0x0E
            CLRF    0x11
            CLRF    0x12
            CLRF    PORTA
            CLRF    PORTB
Label_0014  SUBWF   0x0E      , W
            BTFSC   STATUS    , C
            BSF     PORTA     , 00
            MOVLW   0x0C
            MOVWF   0x0D
Label_0001  DECFSZ  0x0D      , f
            GOTO    Label_0001
            NOP
            MOVLW   0x06
            MOVWF   0x11
            MOVF    0x10      , f
            BTFSS   STATUS    , Z
            DECF    0x10      , f
            BTFSC   STATUS    , Z
            INCF    0x0C      , f
            MOVLW   0x02
            BTFSS   PORTB     , 05
            GOTO    Label_0002
            MOVF    0x0E      , W
            BTFSC   STATUS    , Z
            GOTO    Label_0003
            ADDLW   0x07
            MOVWF   0x10
            BSF     0x0F      , 02
            CLRF    0x0E
            NOP
            GOTO    Label_0004
Label_0002  MOVWF   0x11
            INCF    0x0E      , f
            CLRF    0x0C
Label_0003  NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
Label_0004  NOP
            NOP
            MOVLW   0x1D
            MOVWF   0x0D
Label_0005  DECFSZ  0x0D      , f
            GOTO    Label_0005
            MOVLW   0x05
            SUBWF   0x0C      , W
            BTFSS   STATUS    , Z
            GOTO    Label_0006
            BSF     PORTA     , 01
            BCF     0x0F      , 01
            BTFSC   PORTB     , 06
            BSF     0x0F      , 01
            GOTO    Label_0007
Label_0006  NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
Label_0007  NOP
            NOP
            MOVLW   0x02
            SUBWF   0x0C      , W
            BTFSS   STATUS    , C
            GOTO    Label_0008
            MOVLW   0x01
            MOVWF   0x12
            MOVLW   0x00
            BTFSC   0x0F      , 01
            MOVWF   0x12
            GOTO    Label_0009
Label_0008  MOVLW   0x02
            MOVWF   0x12
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
Label_0009  BCF     0x0F      , 00
            BTFSS   0x0F      , 02
            NOP
            MOVLW   0x0B
            SUBWF   0x0C      , W
            BTFSC   STATUS    , C
            BSF     0x0F      , 00
            GOTO    Label_000A
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
Label_000A  MOVLW   0xF5
            SUBWF   0x0C      , W
            BTFSS   STATUS    , C
            GOTO    Label_000B
            BCF     PORTA     , 01
            BCF     0x0F      , 00
            BCF     0x0F      , 01
            GOTO    Label_000C
Label_000B  NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
Label_000C  MOVLW   0xF7
            SUBWF   0x0C      , W
            BTFSS   STATUS    , C
            GOTO    Label_000D
            MOVLW   0x02
            MOVWF   0x12
            MOVWF   0x11
            BCF     0x0F      , 02
            GOTO    Label_000E
Label_000D  NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
Label_000E  MOVLW   0x11
            MOVWF   0x0D
Label_000F  DECFSZ  0x0D      , f
            GOTO    Label_000F
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            MOVLW   0x02
            MOVWF   PORTB
            BTFSC   0x0F      , 00
            BSF     PORTA     , 00
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            NOP
            BTFSS   PORTB     , 07
            GOTO    Label_0010
            BTFSS   PORTB     , 07
            GOTO    Label_0011
            NOP
Label_0010  NOP
Label_0011  MOVLW   0x03
            MOVWF   0x0D
Label_0012  DECFSZ  0x0D      , f
            GOTO    Label_0012
            BSF     PORTA     , 02
            BTFSS   0x0F      , 02
            BCF     PORTA     , 02
            NOP
            NOP
            MOVF    0x11      , W
            MOVWF   PORTB
            MOVLW   0x06
            MOVWF   0x0D
Label_0013  DECFSZ  0x0D      , f
            GOTO    Label_0013
            MOVLW   0x02
            MOVWF   PORTB
            BCF     PORTA     , 00
            MOVF    0x12      , W
            MOVWF   PORTB
            MOVLW   0x06
            GOTO    Label_0014

            ORG     0x2000
            DATA    0x0F
            DATA    0x0F
            DATA    0x0F
            DATA    0x0F

            ORG     0x2007
            DATA    0x19


            END

lo saque de una de las trajetas que traje de EEUU , y lo lei del pic con un programador y lo pase por el IC-PROG este si funciona pruben y veran que si funciona.


----------



## Lexinr0n (Oct 20, 2006)

Las tarjetas que trajiste de eeuu son igual a la de digitalman???.....de cuanto es el cristal con que funciona ..(


----------



## tasman33 (Oct 25, 2006)

Amigos: no puedo probar nada porque estoy de viaje...  8)  8) 

Regreso a Lima el 25 de noviembre, y espero probar el programa en el circuito original. 

Gariaries: dime si el oscilador es el mismo que en el circuito de DM o si cambia la frecuencia, ya que eso no me quedó claro. Asi me ahorras el tener que desenrrollar las instrucciones para calcular los tiempos.
Gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## ballak (Nov 6, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa el tema, soy estudiante universitario.
en fin el punto es que tengo información sobre el tema hallado en una revista  de saber electrónica, tengo el diagrama y unos archivos asm pero quisiera saber cual es el correcto y necesito que alguien me ayude soy de ecuador y la codificación aca esta como la muestran las fotos las cuales las tome desde un celular, y son de diferentes canales. 
el video esta distorsionado pero si hay sonido, solo el video es la falla.
y me pueden decir que tipo de codificación se usa aqui en ecuador.gracias


----------



## Lexinr0n (Nov 13, 2006)

jxaviern dijo:
			
		

> ELECTRO-BOY dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola amigo bueno lo qeu sucede es que el deco que tienes no esta creando los pulsos de sincronismo vertical, estos estan ubicados al principio de cada campo, y la rutina para crearlos esta en el proyecto de digitalman( pagina de pablin.com.ar ), solo hayq ue modificar los tiempos para la norma ntsc.

PDodrias publicar el circuito con el programa?


----------



## MaMu (Dic 2, 2006)

Tema reabierto:

Se ha desvirtuado el post. No es politica del foro admitir servicios no autorizados de compra venta. No se contempla la ilegalidad bajo ninguna circunstancia. Forosdeelectronica.com NO ASUME RESPONSABILIDAD ALGUNA, siendo ésta responsabilidad indelegable de los propios autores de los temas.


----------



## GARYARIES (Abr 23, 2007)

Que tal:
  respondiendo a las Preguntas:
   Primero la frecuencia del cristal es de 20Mhz, lo hace por divison de frecuencias para obtener la frecuencia de oscilacion correcta (3.578 Mhz me parece que es).
  En segundo lugar para Ballack que publicó las fotos con la codificación, le comento que esa codificaciòn no la va a poder abrir con el de Digital man ya que esa codificacion rusa tipo DALVI que es un sistema Pseudo Digital y hasta ahora nadie la abre, asi que ni te mates haciendo nada ya que no podras ya que ese sistema corta la linea en un punto Randómico y combina las lineas aleatoriamente , cosa que Digitalman no ha resuelto.
ATTE
GARY
PD.- Si alguien sabe mas sobre el sistema DALVI por favor comuniquelo al foro o mande un msm privado


----------



## Ivan (May 31, 2007)

Entonces para que circuito es el hex que pusiste, digiste que era para ntsc, pero que circuito
existe la posibilidad que los publiques ?


----------



## lazaro (Jun 21, 2007)

un gran saludo para todos mamucha le escribo para que me ayude en como decodificara canales de directv de color negro MODELO: D416RE los coge todos pero salen todos codificados sin volumen y sin imagen sale toda la imagen negra y la programacion que tengo que hacer ayudame par que netre deporvida.
sera que le proyecto de digitalman sirve o el pic 12c509a ?sera que todos esos esquemas que se encuentran en la internet sireven para decodificar o para captar canales directamente del satelite?
en mi casa entra una señal perdidad de vfes encuanado y no hay antena serca ni tv entra muy deficiente sin color y muy ruidosa entran aveces varios canales en uno  aveces que tengo que hacer par que entre fija deporvida?


----------



## lazaro (Jul 12, 2007)

un cordial saludo a todos  desde hace mucho tiempo estoy buscando quien me ayude a decodificar canales tengo uno de DIRECTV MODELO D416RE el coge todos los canales pero salen todos codificados quiero que me quede fijo deporvida. que me tecomendarian que programa pic o circuito?. los unicos canales que entran con volumen e imagen son el 600 y el 6002 pero son propagandas estaticas se repiten ayudeme pòr favor antes de que no hagamos viejos.

¿sera que el circuito que mando mamucha servira para mi deco uno que le funciono en argentina para cable vision y multicanal?

por otra perte en mi casa entra un canal internacional algunas veces no hay antena parabolica cerca entra muy deficiente y ruidosa y de ves en cuando se meten varios canales en uno que tengo que hacer para que me quede fija deporvida. 

mil gracias por su atensión. espero su pronta respuesta.


----------



## lazaro (Jul 12, 2007)

un cordial saludo a todos  desde hace mucho tiempo estoy buscando quien me ayude a decodificar canales tengo uno de DIRECTV MODELO D416RE el coge todos los canales pero salen todos codificados quiero que me quede fijo deporvida. que me tecomendarian que programa pic o circuito?. los unicos canales que entran con volumen e imagen son el 600 y el 6002 pero son propagandas estaticas se repiten ayudeme pòr favor antes de que no hagamos viejos.

¿sera que el circuito que mando mamucha servira para mi deco uno que le funciono en argentina para cable vision y multicanal?

por otra perte en mi casa entra un canal internacional algunas veces no hay antena parabolica cerca entra muy deficiente y ruidosa y de ves en cuando se meten varios canales en uno que tengo que hacer para que me quede fija deporvida. 

mil gracias por su atensión. espero su pronta respuesta.


----------



## yoelmicro (Ago 2, 2007)

Yo hace un tiempo desarrolle un prototipo y por cierto me enrede con los cristales
resulto que al final me sincronice por el color haciéndolo Universal.
Utilice un PIC 16F84 con un cristal de 4*3579545=14318180Hz
que lo encontraran en muchos lugares, un ejemplo es en las moderboard de las PC.
Bueno aquí esta como logre sincronizar el periodo de 63.55556uS.
Si lo hacen con Atmel es fácil pues 910t=63,55556
pero si lo intentan con el PIC 16f84 no es fácil pues tendrán que hacer un periodo de 227T y 
otro de 228T.
Si suman estos periodos tendrán 1/2H exactos.
Resulta que tendrán solo 1T de rizo cosa invisible al ojo humano.
Utilice 16F84,74HC86,CD4066,TL061
Este decoder es completamente NTSC y Universal pues todo lo hace automático.


----------



## yoelmicro (Ago 12, 2007)

Hola a todos disculpen la demora en responder....
Pues es que he estado diseñando un detector de metales del tipo (PI) con uC.
Les dejo estas fotos con los tiempos de EJECUCION para los horizontales y verticales.
Del cual recuerden que el periodo es de 1/3579545=279,3651nS
Esto, reitero me quito el problema del dichoso (Xtal).
También les estoy preparando un material netamente DIDACTICO del circuito que realice.
Espero les sirva de ejemplo.


----------



## yoelmicro (Sep 13, 2007)

Miren un Ejemplo de como hacer las cosas por el color es el siguiente.
Esto es una PLL discreta para poder sincro por el color, si utilisan un cristal de 4*3579545 las subrutinas a utilisar serian las siguientes.

A la entrada de esta subrutina el registro LTYPE tiene el contador de cual fue el ultimo T que realizo y le suma uno o no según sea el caso.
A la salida el registro VTYPE es el flag que contiene si el video esta invertido o no.

Supongamos que queramos generar indefinidamente horizontales, haríamos lo siguiente:

HSYNC  	   BTFSS   	LTYPE,BIT_0		;ENTRA 13T & 14T
            	GOTO    	LH1
            	NOP
            	NOP
LH1  	     NOP
            	MOVLW	        B’11000000’
            	MOVWF   	PORTB
		NOP
		NOP
		NOP
		NOP
            	BCF     	    PORTB,SYNC
            	MOVLW   	5
            	MOVWF   	DELAY
LH2          DECFSZ  	      DELAY,F
            	GOTO    	  LH2
		NOP
          	BSF     	    PORTB,SYNC
            	BSF     	    PORTB,BURST
		NOP
		NOP
		NOP
		NOP
		NOP
            	NOP
            	NOP
            	NOP
            	NOP
		NOP
		NOP
		NOP
		BCF     	    PORTB,BURST
		NOP
        	MOVLW   	B’10010000’
            	BTFSS   	   VTYPE,BIT_0
            	MOVLW   	B’10011000’
            	MOVWF   	PORTB		;BLK=44T
            	INCF    	    LTIPE,F
            	RETURN				       ;SALE 40T


MAIN	CLRF		LTYPE
		CLRF		VTIPE
	;****************************
S1		CALL	HSYNC
		MOVLW	57			;172T exactos
		MOVWF	REG_T1
L1		DECFSZ	REG_T1,F
		GOTO	L1
		GOTO	S1
	;****************************
		END

Este pedazo de subrutina solo enganchara los horizontales pero podremos hacer análogamente lo mismo para los sync verticales.

Recuerden de que tendremos que hacer una linea de 227t y otra de 228t.
227+228=455.   3579545/455=1/2H


----------



## yoelmicro (Feb 23, 2008)

ADVERTENCIA:
Este circuito es solo con motivos didácticos y experimentales, bajo ningún concepto
se puede comercializar. Dicho esto no me hago responsable por el uso por parte de los
lectores.

El nivel de video tendra que ser de 1Vpp como minimo para que el circuito del color enganche.
Los LEDs indicaran el estado de la señal de video.

El software lo implementaran Ud. pues ya saben como generar sincronismos con el xtal de
14318180Hz.

Cualquier duda o sugerencia porfavor postearla.


----------



## fidodido18 (Sep 5, 2008)

veo con asombro que al fin alguien pudo decodificar el ntsc, pero tengo un pregunta el circuito que tu das se puede conectar directamente el coaxial que viene del operador, o antes tiene que pasar por una fase de separación de vídeo y audio?

Me gustaría que nos mostraras una foto de como lo conectas al televisor y ademas de los circuitos ya en funcionamiento para ver como tenemos que hacer...

ahh y por ultimo el programa del PIC es el que recomiendas arriba?

desde ya gracias!


----------



## yoelmicro (Sep 7, 2008)

Hola fidodido18 

Este decoder trabaja solo en banda base y tienes que entregar video escramble en su
entrada y su salida conectarla a la entrada de video de tu TV o VHS, si conoces de televisión podrás también insertarlo a la salida del demodulador de video  del mismo.
Me parece que en el foro hay alguien que puso la forma de conectar cualquier decoder en una VHS, al menos eso creo.
Con respecto al firmware no está publicado, solo es un ejemplo de cómo podría hacerse dicho software.
 En estos días termine un circuito que funciona sin problemas alguno y muy fácil de hacer, no da problemas con la sincronización por el color, porque utilice el TMR0 como sincronismo.
Más adelante cuando publique este descrambler explicare como funciona en su totalidad y publicare una versión de test del software para demostrar su funcionamiento.
Siempre recordando que todas las publicaciones son con motivos DIDACTICOS y EXPERIMENTALES.


----------



## fidodido18 (Sep 8, 2008)

Que bien Yoelmicro! pues la verdad nunca me he puesto a reparar un televisor por aquello de la descarga, pero me va tocar averiguar donde se encuentra la salida del demodulador, antes que publiques el articulo (para fines Didácticos)... O también buscar un VHS viejo y tratar de cacharrearlo hasta encontrar el vídeo...

gracias y estamos a la espera del deco.. que seria el primero de Internet, porque no he encontrado ninguno NTSC todos son PAL..


----------

